

What are the best books for learning advanced JS? - ccollins

I'm looking to improve my JS skills - what resources have you found helpful?
======
smharris65
By the developer of JQuery:

[http://www.amazon.com/Pro-JavaScript-Techniques-John-
Resig/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Pro-JavaScript-Techniques-John-
Resig/dp/1590597273)

------
kashif
Pro Javascript Techniques(Resig), Good parts(Crockford) and a book on
haskell/erlang or some other good functional language will help you juice js
better.

